# when to stop hand feeding



## Muffin (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi just wondering how will I be able to tell when my baby bird is drinking water on it's own- I am still hand feeding it twice a day and am not sure how long I will have to do this for.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Your baby has to not only be drinking water, but also eating seeds/pellets/veggies on his/her own. I have read a lot of posts, but I think maybe you said your little one was eating some and was around 6 weeks.. am I right? How does he eat during the day? How much are you hand feeding him still at his two feedings? Mine would just slowly start eating less and less at the feeds. And based on this would help me decide on dropping a feed. When they wouldn't take the syringe at all, and I could feel they had food in their crop, I'd drop the feed. Others slowly start giving them less at each feed (again as long as they are eating on their own). If your little one is still just six weeks.. it will probably be another week or two before weaning. Some even take longer!  I think I have one right now who I think I'll be feeding until she's 30. She's not quite six weeks old yet, but gosh.. she just loves her feeds.


----------

